# Gnome2 won't build



## bbzz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tried building Gnome2, but fails with:


```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../gnome-settings-daemon -DDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/gnome-settings-daemon\" -DGNOME_SETTINGS_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/local/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gnome-desktop-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/include -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=native -MT libkeyboard_la-gsd-keyboard-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libkeyboard_la-gsd-keyboard-manager.Tpo -c gsd-keyboard-manager.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libkeyboard_la-gsd-keyboard-manager.o
In file included from gsd-keyboard-manager.c:51:
gsd-keyboard-xkb.h:30:34: error: libxklavier/xklavier.h: No such file or directory
gmake[3]: *** [libkeyboard_la-gsd-keyboard-manager.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins/keyboard'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1/plugins'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon/work/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-applets.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

You seem to be missing x11/libxklavier.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, that simple. It seems couple of ports couldn't compile yesterday so I presumed it has to do with it. Why didn't it just pull it in then and install like it usually does with recursive dependencies?

Yesterday I had to zfs rollback /var to last week's snapshot, yet /usr/ports stayed the same. Are /usr/ports and /var/db/portsnap synchronized once *portsnap* is ran or maybe it has something to with that?

Thanks.


----------

